# Triaxle Dump Trucks for Hire in Massachusetts



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Triaxle Dump Trucks for Hire in Massachusetts
Available for any of your hauling needs.
Fully licensed and insured, OSHA 10 certified

Call 508-802-1930 available any time

You Call We Haul


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump Bump bump


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning bump bump


----------

